# I need a upgrade...



## sarahashleyphotos (Nov 6, 2012)

I use a Canon 40D and shoot mostly weddings and family portraits. I am looking at buying a 5D or a 60D. I don't want to go over $800. Do you still own a 5D? What do you think of it?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

I think if you are shooting weddings you should be shooting full frame.  With that being said, I would at least want the Mark II.  As for portraits, you could get away with either of those you mentioned above.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

If you are shooting weddings professionally you should have been pricing to include upgrades to your equipment and you are SERIOUSLY due for some upgrades. 
With not having upgraded to the 50D, 60D or 7D and not upgrading your rebel backup you should most definitely have the budget for purchase of a new camera-and $800 isn't going to really cut it. A camera needs to be replaced every 3 to 5 years between wear and tear by professional use and because of the incredible upgrades that you have to take advantage to keep the edge in the business. In short, what I am telling you is that you REALLY need to take a look at if you are actually profitable and making money or if you're losing it hand over fist. Not having the money for the appropriate upgrade is a GOOD indicator that you are actually losing money and probably don't know it. Please take a look at this post. What you show in your portfolio is definitely good work and your prices are UNBELIEVABLY low. Scary low. 

I am like Kathy and really feel you should be using full frame to shoot weddings, however I'd much prefer to see you go to the 7D over the 5d classic, but that's still above your budget. In which case the 5D would be the option. It's a great camera in general, there are just so many many many upgrades since that camera was introduced.


----------



## jaicatalano (Nov 6, 2012)

Try renting a camera if you can. It's a great way to test out what you want before committing to it. Full frame for weddings.


----------

